# Best goose call under $30



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 19, 2013)

As many of you know I'm new to the sport this season and am wanting to add a goose call to the lanyard.  I've seen quite a few geese flying and want to be able to practice.  I'm looking at a Haydels, but was wondering what goose calls you guys like for under $30?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 19, 2013)

Goosezilla dose t sound bad with a little work on it


----------



## backwater labs (Jan 19, 2013)

Kritter Getter. Out of Covington.


----------



## camarine1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I started out on a Zink PC-1, but the Honker Hammer sounds pretty good as well. If you are looking for a short reed, I highly recommend an instructional cd. Bad Grammar is a very good learning aid.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 19, 2013)

Quackhead Goozilla


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I like my Canada Hammer.  I have only tried a coupke other calls, and mine is pretty easy to run. I've called in several birds with it, and even called in one on a hunt at the hill with my waders around my ankles and dropping a deuce!  If you can call a goose in while doing that, that call must be doing something right!  Hahaha.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 20, 2013)

For a little more money you can get a great goose call from Fowlfield calls. Give Client a call, He will hoock you up.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Jan 20, 2013)

A lot of Buck Gardner calls will come with an instructional cd that's pretty helpful. Usually always reasonably priced as well


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 21, 2013)

i like my honky tonk


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a Knight and Hale call that I don't think was more than $25.  I call in geese while I'm standing in the water picking up its friend I just shot and I don't know much about goose calling. I just answer them with whatever they are doing and it seems to work great for me. To be honest I think one of those kids bike horns with the bulb would call in the geese I've called in though. I aint no pro and if you had ever been with me you would probably agree.......but I am very fashionable in my Drake jacket...LOL


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 21, 2013)

Fowlfield is the way to go.  Save a little more money and Clent will hook you up.


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 21, 2013)

Knight and Hale are horrible calls IMO.....good news is their readily available now at Adventure Outdoors....


I would ask ole dukslayer about his Goose calls (Mossy Creek Game Calls) $25 dollars picked one up not to long ago and its good to start on a little harder to turn over but if you get to running this call trust me a higher end call will be no problem. Them boys down there at Mossy Creek will do it right.. great people

Also...never tried Clent from Fowlfield but I have only heard spectacular things about any of his calls and his character...I dont know much about their price..


BUY LOCAL...thats all I can say you'll get some of the best calls for a great price right here in Georgia and support some great guys.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Jan 21, 2013)

RNT goozilla or Zink PC-1.. got the canada hammer now but don't like it..RNT hunter series canada is a good choice too


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jan 22, 2013)

i like my quackhead goozilla... pretty easy to blow and 20 bucks I think...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 22, 2013)

RnT all the way. You can get it with a dvd as well.  will run about 50.00.  I love mine!


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 22, 2013)

X3 on the Zink PC-1


----------



## injun joe (Jan 22, 2013)

Big River Long Honker, no question.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Goozilla


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 22, 2013)

Olt


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 22, 2013)

Like I said honky tonk but next will be fowlfield for shure got a timber thief love it!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 24, 2013)

Triple BB said:


> Olt



Your right there, I still use my old #77.


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 24, 2013)

best and easiest call to learn in my opinion.. they're not exactly mainstream but they are great traditional calls. good to get approval from the goose man!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 24, 2013)

Cabelas has the Buck Gardner Honker and Canada Hammer calls right now for $15.


----------

